# Roaming Wifi



## woomia (Feb 24, 2011)

My laptop works great with FreeBSD 8.1. including wireless.

My issue is this: do I have to put every hotspot I use into wpa_conf? I use the wpa_gui but not being able to connect at like, for example, McDonald's, is a buzz kill.


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 25, 2011)

woomia said:
			
		

> My laptop works great with FreeBSD 8.1. including wireless.
> 
> My issue is this: do I have to put every hotspot I use into wpa_conf? I use the wpa_gui but not being able to connect at like, for example, McDonald's, is a buzz kill.



Depends on the network you are trying to connect to. I'm sure there is a possibility to add some kind of a 'wildcard' network block into wpa_supplicant.conf which will connect to any open network. For networks which require encryption, you'll have to add the keys..


----------



## woomia (Feb 25, 2011)

I found the awesome power of wifimgr.

`pkg_add -r wifimgr`


----------

